# 5 year old earned his fishing reward. Where should I take him?



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Forgive the last minute plea for guidance, but I was happily surprised to learn my 5 year old son earned his fishing reward by meeting all his goals at kindergarten this week (the elusive "perfect week"). 

So now where do I take him? He's been twice before and caught 3 fish total with a lot of waiting between hits (bait fishing). Standard fishing for most of us, obviously, but he was largely bored to tears unless there was an actual fish on the line. What can I say--he's five and has the attention span of a gnat on amphetamines. We're working on it. 

This time around I'd like to get him hooked with plenty of success early and often. That's how my dad got me; Penny Lake in Idaho--I got a hit on almost every cast and I'll never forget it. 

We live in Sandy, but I'd be willing to drive a bit if necessary. Obviously, feel free to PM me if you'd prefer not to post. Any suggestions are greatly appreciated. (I'd prefer not to do a "fish farm" for lack of a better term, since he wants me to fish along with him.)

Thanks in advance! I love this place.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Whitney Reservoir on the dam.

.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

wyogoob said:


> Whitney Reservoir on the dam.
> 
> .


Good man. Thanks.

Anyone else? Trip will probably happen on Saturday evening or Sunday evening.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

You could always head to Willow Pond in Murray and target bluegills. As long as you have very small hooks and meal worms or salmon eggs you'll be into them nonstop. They don't have any size to them, but kids love them.


----------



## Elkdude (Oct 25, 2014)

It's a bit of a drive but you could go to one of the Payson lakes specifically box lake. That's my go to place when I take my younger kids fishing. It gets planted so you will only catch rainbows that are between 12-15inch but typically we will catch 15-20 fish in a couple of hours. There are several other lakes up in that area that have brookies but those lakes get more pressure than Box Lake.


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

I kept my 5 y o busy catching small tigers and rainbows at mill hollow earlier this summer. He had a blast and I stayed busy baiting hooks.


----------



## Kingfisher (Jul 25, 2008)

Kenai. longer drive. better results.


----------



## Bax* (Dec 14, 2008)

I take scouts here and they catch hoards of bluegill

http://utahsadventurefamily.com/highland-glen-park/


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

I used to take my kids to Sunset Pond in Draper. Blue gill and green sunfish were always willing to play. And it would be close to your house.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

Clarq said:


> You could always head to Willow Pond in Murray and target bluegills. As long as you have very small hooks and meal worms or salmon eggs you'll be into them nonstop. They don't have any size to them, but kids love them.


Fantastic idea. I've fished Willow before but never for bluegill. Any place in particular they hang out or are they pretty much all over?


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

I can't thank you all enough for the help. These are all great ideas. We didn't end up having much luck at Whitney (one fish and a few missed bites), but he's still showing interest and wants to keep going. I'll definitely be trying the bluegill suggestions and some of the community ponds on weekdays, and maybe he and I can hit some of the farther flung destinations on the weekends. 

Assuming he keeps behaving at school of course...

EDIT: He just informed me that one of his friends told him about a pond with a playground right next to it that has, he says, "TONS of fish." Eventually I was able to piece together that he's referring to the Sandy Urban Fishery near Riveroaks golf course. I'm not familiar with it. Anyone have any thoughts?


----------



## one4fishing (Jul 2, 2015)

My kids had a blast at Mill Hollow again. Like your boy these two had to earn it as well.







They tried a little chipmunk hunting while there as well.


----------



## Clarq (Jul 21, 2011)

WEK said:


> I can't thank you all enough for the help. These are all great ideas. We didn't end up having much luck at Whitney (one fish and a few missed bites), but he's still showing interest and wants to keep going. I'll definitely be trying the bluegill suggestions and some of the community ponds on weekdays, and maybe he and I can hit some of the farther flung destinations on the weekends.
> 
> Assuming he keeps behaving at school of course...
> 
> EDIT: He just informed me that one of his friends told him about a pond with a playground right next to it that has, he says, "TONS of fish." Eventually I was able to piece together that he's referring to the Sandy Urban Fishery near Riveroaks golf course. I'm not familiar with it. Anyone have any thoughts?


Bluegills will be anywhere at Willow, especially near cover.

I used to fish the Sandy pond quite a bit. It's got quite a few bluegill, although Willow seems to have more. When they start stocking it with trout again, you can expect pretty good trout fishing. For now, catfish are probably a better bet.


----------



## WEK (Dec 3, 2010)

one4fishing said:


> My kids had a blast at Mill Hollow again. Like your boy these two had to earn it as well.
> View attachment 68713
> 
> They tried a little chipmunk hunting while there as well.
> View attachment 68721


Nice, looks like they're having a blast! My boy has that same bow. Though his "ready stance" isn't quite as well developed as your son's. Kid looks like a natural.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The pond in Sandy has playground, and there is also Kidney and Midas Ponds in South Jordan, in the river bottoms, just south of 106th. They are in a park with paved trails, some playground stuff, restrooms, very nice little place. Great kid fishery too.


----------



## Fowladdiction (Oct 13, 2014)

Mill Hollow is a great little lake to fish. It's about a 1 1/2 hr. drive but if you want your kid to catch fish it's a great place to go.


----------

